# Home Delivery



## MS Medic (Dec 9, 2015)

Was dispatched to an OB call. On arrival, a FF comes out of the house shaking his head saying you aren't going to believe this. I walk in and the woman is walking out of the back with a baby in one hand and the still attached placenta in the other. This is something like her tenth kid and she tells me all she wants me to do is cut the cord and she doesn't want to go to the hospital. I had to talk her into letting me transport her.


----------



## Medicgirli87 (Jan 30, 2016)

Dayuuuum


----------



## SpecialK (Jan 30, 2016)

I agree with mum.  For a completely normal birth I fail to see any immediate need to refer her anywhere, and certainly not to transport her by ambulance.


----------



## Melee (Feb 29, 2016)

You would think if she felt that comfortable with a home birth, she'd just cut the cord herself


----------



## NPO (Jun 25, 2016)

My partner ran a call where the mother said she just gave birth. She was tweaked out laying on the floor. Evidence on scene suggested that the premature baby delivered, and expired several hours prior to arrival. Still attached. 

Some people...


----------



## AcadianExplorer1910 (Jul 2, 2016)

SpecialK said:


> I agree with mum.  For a completely normal birth I fail to see any immediate need to refer her anywhere, and certainly not to transport her by ambulance.


what about possible complications. as if y'all leave and she signs the AMA saying she doesn't want to be transported then starts to feel very sick or passes out?


----------



## NPO (Jul 2, 2016)

AcadianExplorer1910 said:


> what about possible complications. as if y'all leave and she signs the AMA saying she doesn't want to be transported then starts to feel very sick or passes out?


Natural child birth is very safe, and with preparation can be done at home, no problem. If the delivery was uncomplicated, there's almost no reason to go via ambulance to the ER.


----------



## AcadianExplorer1910 (Jul 2, 2016)

oh ok well thanks for the info i have only been a explorer for 2 years and never delivered a baby ...yet


----------



## ERDoc (Jul 2, 2016)

NPO said:


> Natural child birth is very safe, and with preparation can be done at home, no problem. If the delivery was uncomplicated, there's almost no reason to go via ambulance to the ER.



PSA from your local ER physician:  Please don't take a pt that has delivered to an ER at a hospital that doesn't have OB.  All he/she is going to do is look at the baby and mom and transfer.  Save everyone some time and go to the hospital with OB.  These pts will go straight to L&D and not the ER.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 2, 2016)

Speaking from a land of socialized medicine, my concern isn't so much transport to hospital for a healthy uncomplicated birth, but what pre-natal care and screening was received, what birth plan was in place and what follow-up care is planned for this newborn including vitamin K, erythromycin, etc. I may advocate for transport as a pathway to care if I have concerns that the mom may not follow-up. Otherwise if everything looks good and this is a just a bump in the road, I'll provide them with a package we have with some resources for new parents and an explanation of what and how to complete the out of hospital birth registration forms. (Done automatically when delivered in hospital or by midwife at home but a bit more complicated out of hospital and required to receive birth certificate, health card and social insurance number; plus legally required). If we transport we'd be going directly to L&D.

Given that cost for OB or midwife care isn't an issue here a patient delivering at home, with no prenatal care and no health care provider to follow-up with is rare and a red flag.


----------



## Deola (Oct 1, 2020)

I never understood such people.
Why are they so indifferent to their lives?


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 1, 2020)

Deola said:


> I never understood such people.
> Why are they so indifferent to their lives?



I dunno...are they indifferent to their lives, or are they simply living with different perspectives from you in a way that neither approach is wrong, only different. Be neat to know how many more babies she may have had since the 4 years when this was originally posted...speaking of which, why are certain people so indifferent to thread post dates?


----------

